# Completed the practice exam



## MSGreen (Feb 10, 2014)

The 50 question practice exam for the ICD 10 assessment, was great, I learned a lot about ICD 10 by completing it.  Now I think I am ready for the assessment.  Does anyone know if you get a certificate when passing the assessment?


----------



## aculp0909 (Feb 10, 2014)

Yes you do get a certificate for passing the test.


----------



## christinemaddux (Feb 11, 2014)

Does anyone know when we have to have the assessment complete to keep our current CPC certifications?


----------



## aculp0909 (Feb 11, 2014)

I believe by Oct 2015.  I took the test already.  At first it seems like a nightmare.  Felt like I was taking the cpc exam again.  As I continued it got better.  I did pass and had plenty of extra time left over.


----------



## Susan (Feb 11, 2014)

christinemaddux said:


> Does anyone know when we have to have the assessment complete to keep our current CPC certifications?



You have from now until September 30, 2015 to do your assessment.  It really isn't difficult and with two different options now you can choose the best way for you.


----------



## varju (Feb 14, 2014)

What are the 2 different options for the assessment?  Thanks


----------



## akj (Feb 15, 2014)

*link to options*

VARJU-
see link below for the two options available through AAPC

https://www.aapc.com/ICD-10/icd-10-proficiency-assessment.aspx


----------

